# Passenger Side Axle? Clicking...



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

I think my axle is clicking as the passenger side makes a clicking when I make a turn. Is there anyway of testing the axle? What else could it be? Clicking in this experience to me is usually an axle. Is this easy to change out? I would hate to change it and it not be the problem.

Jason


----------



## GA16DE (Jun 23, 2005)

It's most likely the CV joint if it is clicking. It's not terribly hard to change out a half axle, but you would want to do both at the same time. Usually if one is going, the other isn't that far behind it.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

GA16DE said:


> It's most likely the CV joint if it is clicking. It's not terribly hard to change out a half axle, but you would want to do both at the same time. Usually if one is going, the other isn't that far behind it.



right, it's almost certainly the cv joint. It is much easier and almost cheaper to replace the entire axle. I can replace an axle in an hour and a half in my garage, so it's not even a day project. 

however, I wouldn't change both at the same time. while the other one probably will go out within the coming months/years, it's not broken yet. so there's no reason to justify the cost and TIME in replacing it. 

don't fix it if it 'aint broke.


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

Tavel said:


> right, it's almost certainly the cv joint. It is much easier and almost cheaper to replace the entire axle. I can replace an axle in an hour and a half in my garage, so it's not even a day project.
> 
> however, I wouldn't change both at the same time. while the other one probably will go out within the coming months/years, it's not broken yet. so there's no reason to justify the cost and TIME in replacing it.
> 
> don't fix it if it 'aint broke.


100% agree, i have broken one and not the other and its been years save the money, ohh and thats the long one but its still easy


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

Burn 17 said:


> 100% agree, i have broken one and not the other and its been years save the money, ohh and thats the long one but its still easy


I've never done an axle. What are the steps in doing this? Thanks.

Jason


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

get a 32mm socket and a big ratchet, take off your wheel, leave the car on jackstands. have someone press the brake pedle and hold the sterring relay hard while you try to break the bolt loose, after removing the axel nut you can remove your your suspention and brakes (dont disconect the line, or let it hang from line) you need to have your hub compleatly moveable. after this is compleat you will want a drain pan to place under the axel, ( i would recomend draining tranny fluid first but you can catch the leaking fluid and just top it off if you want) then take a big screw driver and pry your axel out of the tranny and slide the outside end out of your hub. then place the new one in and do every thing in reverse order


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

Burn 17 said:


> get a 32mm socket and a big ratchet, take off your wheel, leave the car on jackstands. have someone press the brake pedle and hold the sterring relay hard while you try to break the bolt loose, after removing the axel nut you can remove your your suspention and brakes (dont disconect the line, or let it hang from line) you need to have your hub compleatly moveable. after this is compleat you will want a drain pan to place under the axel, ( i would recomend draining tranny fluid first but you can catch the leaking fluid and just top it off if you want) then take a big screw driver and pry your axel out of the tranny and slide the outside end out of your hub. then place the new one in and do every thing in reverse order


What part is the hub? I have the brakes and nut off. It seems hard to get out of the tranny. Now what?


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

burn17 forgot this is on the passenger side axle, it's different from the driver's side. 

the axle is actually supported in the middle with an additional bearing. There are 3 bolts holding the axle. You should see the three holes on the new axle so you can relate those to the axle still in the car. Undo the three bolts and it should slide right out.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

Tavel said:


> burn17 forgot this is on the passenger side axle, it's different from the driver's side.
> 
> the axle is actually supported in the middle with an additional bearing. There are 3 bolts holding the axle. You should see the three holes on the new axle so you can relate those to the axle still in the car. Undo the three bolts and it should slide right out.


Will I need to pry it from the tranny or will it just slide out?

Jason


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

i think it just slides out, but i could be remembering wrong.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Tavel said:


> i think it just slides out, but i could be remembering wrong.


Mine needed a definite pop from a pry bar. took several tries.
Also my 1.6 did not have the center bearing, maybe this is only for the SR powered cars ?
Good luck...


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

On my car, the passenger side slides out easily after the 3 bolts are removed. I use a slide hammer on the drivers side.


----------



## WiZzO (Jun 15, 2005)

yea i would like to know as well if those three bolts are on the GA16, I don't recall them being there. also another tip, break loose the wheel bearing lock nut before you lift the car :cheers:


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

WiZzO said:


> yea i would like to know as well if those three bolts are on the GA16, I don't recall them being there. also another tip, break loose the wheel bearing lock nut before you lift the car :cheers:


Mine's a 99, so hopefully you guys are right. I'll probably do it this weekend. I tried last week and broke my 1/2" adapter and socket wrench. Thank goodness for craftsman.


----------



## crazy4honda (Feb 24, 2004)

I just did this job 2 days ago on my 1996 Ga16 200sx. As a side note, mine did not have the support bearing either.

All I had to do to change my CV axle was this:

1. Remove wheel

2. Loosen 32mm axle nut. Hit end of CV axle to loosen the splines from the hub.

3. Loosen sway bar from the A arm

4. Pop ball joint out of A arm

5. Turn brake/strut assembly out of the way.

6. Pop axle out of tranny.

Just curious why everyone is saying to remove the brakes?


----------



## wellitsovernow (Aug 29, 2004)

The Sr passanger side will slide right off when you unbolt the axle carrier bracket. The Ga has to be pried off just like the drivers side on either and it doesnt use the bracket.


----------



## WiZzO (Jun 15, 2005)

I really should have done a write up with pics while I was changing out my transsmision. Honestly though I was never able to get the passenger side axle out of that transmission. Me and three other people tried for about 4 hours one day, never came out. So I just dropped the transmission with just that little part from the innerboot to the tranny still connected lol. If its supposed to be as easy as the driver side one, just get a thick flat head or prybar (the thing that comes with the tire jack is very useful lol)


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

crazy4honda said:


> Just curious why everyone is saying to remove the brakes?


because it's a lot easier to disconnect the strut and brake caliper than to disconnect the tie rod, sway bar, and lower ball joint.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

I did get this done. Wasnt' too bad after I got the outside nut off....was so hard to get off..I broke two rachets.


----------

